# Who says rabbits aren't smart??



## stevesmum

http://www.ctvnews.ca/mobile/world/...surf-on-sheep-to-escape-floodwaters-1.3519123


----------



## Jacky McCarthy

I dont know but mine is very smart


----------



## thevanguard6

I recall thinking I was really smart. I'd built an enclosure for my Holland lop, and I'd gone as far as wiring the walls of the enclosure to the rug that it was sitting on (the rug was on concrete). Eventually he chewed a hole through the rug. No problem, I thought. Then, one day, it occurred to me what he was up to. He knew he couldn't get out between the wall and the rug. His ultimate plan was to expand the size of the hole in the carpet, wedge his nose between the carpet and the concrete floor, and force his way under the carpet and the enclosure wall. Fortunately I caught on... just barely in time. Now, who's the smart one?


----------



## john.thorpe1952

One of my pair of rabbits, Freya, when she was younger and being bonded with a previous partner,exhibited a bit of behaviour I have never seen before in a rabbit.She was in a dog crate while her partner was free to make friends safely with her through the bars,I put a few little treats in through the bars for her and a couple of bits fell outside .She polished off the inside bits and then went to the bars and looked intently at the bits on the carpet.After studying intently,she pushed her paw through the bars and tried to scoop them towards her! I have never seen a rabbit use its paw like this before or since,and neither has anyone I've mentioned it to. I've never seen her do it since,but she's certainly very smart and is the 'brains' of the pair.We are so arrogant in assuming that we have cornered the market in intelligence. We certainly don't seem to be using it very much.


----------



## Bunnylover2020

I know bunnies are smart I have seen
It many times with my bunnies


----------



## Sam_

my Holland lops figured out how to unlatch the gate. they eventually figured out that it was a 2 bun job, so one of them lifted up the latch and the other one pushed.


----------



## Sam_

brownie stalks people like a cat does. belly to the floor crawling. when he spots a person's feet, he jumps up and tries to pounce on you. I think he grew up with a different owner for a year and he learned from their cat


----------



## Bunnylover2020

I had .a female and male lionhead bunnies that I had mated them and the 
male was crazy about the female.
The female died and the male knew 
Something wasn't right. And one
night I let him. him out to run and he
knew right where the female was
buried and just on female grave for
long time it was sad and sweet 
made me sweet.


----------



## Scarlette

My rabbit is FAR from smart, he only wants food  !


----------



## Bunnylover2020

I have a wild bunny in my yard
and she is really smart cause
this Summer she had babies in
yard in my bunny pen cause 
She knew would be safe there.


----------



## Bunnylover2020

I had two different colors of water bottles once purple and green ones.
And I had a male Lionhead bunny
that like the purple one and if I would
give him a green color bottle he won't
drink from me but if gave him purple
he would drink from it.


----------



## Nuage

Sam_ said:


> my Holland lops figured out how to unlatch the gate. they eventually figured out that it was a 2 bun job, so one of them lifted up the latch and the other one pushed.


What pen do you have?! I've never seen one without an extra latch, so pets can't do that!


----------



## Bunnyman61

My first beloved rabbit, Piper, a few weeks after I adopted her, surprised me one morning when I awoke as she was staring at me. As soon as I sat up, she ran around the futon, stopped in front of my clear plastic water bottle, head butted it, looked up at me, ran back around the futon to her empty water bowl, tapped the bowl with her snout and then turned and stared straight back at me. Of course, I immediately filled her water bowl and gave her a congratulatory massage.


----------



## Bunnylover14

Scarlette said:


> My rabbit is FAR from smart, he only wants food  !


 Same!


----------



## Sissel

My latest rabbit Amalie had a favorite toy. A wooden ball with a little bell inside. And whenever she wanted a little time of cuddle, she jumped over to me and threw it around looking at me like: Sissel, you know. I can´t bark like a dog. But I certainly can make noise another way


----------



## Cinn-a-bun

Sam_ said:


> my Holland lops figured out how to unlatch the gate. they eventually figured out that it was a 2 bun job, so one of them lifted up the latch and the other one pushed.


Always better when using Teamwork!


----------

